# frothy/foamy spit while sleeping



## jcorinne

My DS is 10weeks old. I worked a 13 hour shift yesterday. My mom said DS didn't rest well through the day. He is cutting a tooth right now. As soon as I got home he BF and then went straight to sleep. He was sleeping in his swing and I noticed that he had frothy/foamy spit covering the outside of his lips. I went to him and wiped it off. A little while later he had the same stuff on his lips. So I got him up and wiped it off. I changed his diaper and played with him for quite some time. He was smiling and cooing and didn't act like he felt bad at all. I was scared to let him sleep laying flat as I was afraid this would happen again and cause him to choke. So I put him in this sleeper that he has that keeps him inclined about 30-45 degrees. He slept good but when he got up he had dried white stuff on his lips which lets me know it did happen again. Now he has been coughing some and sounds a little congested (he wasn't doing that last night). I am afraid he may have aspirated on some of this foam. Anyway I was wondering if anyone has experienced this. Could it be where he is cutting a tooth? Don't remember this ever happening with my first DS. And I don't think he has reflux. Any suggestions would be helpful :flower:


----------



## DittyByrd

Don't really have any suggestions but thought we could commiserate. My LO has been blowing lots of bubble lately and has a white ring of dried saliva when she gets up in the morning. She is acting normal though sounds a little gurgle-y from time to time presumably from her saliva. I have no concerns with her aspirating but if keeping him at an angle makes you feel better then go for it!

Until babies learn to swallow their saliva, they drool and gurgle lots! 

The American Academy of Pediatrics notes there is no increased incidence of aspiration with babies on their backs compared to babies on their sides or bellies.


----------



## jcorinne

DittyByrd said:


> Don't really have any suggestions but thought we could commiserate. My LO has been blowing lots of bubble lately and has a white ring of dried saliva when she gets up in the morning. She is acting normal though sounds a little gurgle-y from time to time presumably from her saliva. I have no concerns with her aspirating but if keeping him at an angle makes you feel better then go for it!
> 
> Until babies learn to swallow their saliva, they drool and gurgle lots!
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics notes there is no increased incidence of aspiration with babies on their backs compared to babies on their sides or bellies.

I know babies drool and gurgle lots but he hasn't been drooling, gurgling, or blowing bubbles yet. I am a registered nurse and sometimes knowledge makes you worry more lol :dohh: I guess I put him with his head raised because that's what I do with my patients who are at risk for aspirating. Being a nurse can make you so paranoid because you think of more what ifs. But at the same time when it comes to taking care of your own babies the nurse takes a back seat and worried mama takes over. My SIL works for a pediatrician so I told her to ask for me and she is supposed to let me know later. I will keep you posted. Maybe he is just blowing off some bubbles and I am being a lil crazy :haha: Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## jcorinne

SIL's doctor said the only thing she could think of is thrush. But him mouth is not coated :shrug:


----------



## DittyByrd

If he seems comfortable I would just watch it, but that's just me. I have a medical background as well and I agree - knowledge can be dangerous! :)


----------

